# TUG video guide #1 - How to post an ad in the TUG Marketplace!



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2015)

So, ive been tinkering around with screen recordings and plan on releasing a variety of self help and site help topics for TUG!

This is the first entry in our series, and is a video-with-voice walkthru on posting a classified ad in our marketplace!  Even with the instructional guide we get a number of common issues/questions from members posting an ad, and each of them are covered in this video!

hope you enjoy!  Please be sure to like our video as well if it helped you out (or if you just liked it!)

http://youtu.be/_rbASsKUV8Q


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2015)

and if anyone would like me to create any other timeshare help videos, please let me know and ill create it!  These are actually extremely simple to create and publish with todays technology!


----------



## Gracey (Jun 22, 2015)

Great idea!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 22, 2015)

I haven't watched it all----but I think I will benefit by using it !!
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 26, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> and if anyone would like me to create any other timeshare help videos, please let me know and ill create it!  These are actually extremely simple to create and publish with todays technology!


Brian,
I just discovered the series of youtube videos you have started.  Great Work!
Perhaps the most difficult one to create but potentially most valuable would be general guidelines for evaluating a new purchase made from a developer (or even reseller) and whether the viewer should proceed to rescind and if so, general guidelines to follow (e.g. read the paperwork to find the recission instructions, don't talk to the salesman again unless required to, ...)
Anecdotes based on stories of newbies discovering tug might help the viewer deal with the emotional shock in order to take action within the limited time they might have left.
Jack


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 26, 2015)

that would be a very long video!  :lol

ill see what we can come up with, unfortunately im not sure we can fit a "one size fits all" into a video like that...but willing to try!


----------

